# Maumee Bay carp



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there any place in particular to try for carp, or are they all over the place? Never really tried fishing this body of water, since I'm always there with my wife and kids. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Might want to give International Park a try. I know there have been some anglers that use all the "euro gear" and techniques that have caught some big carp there. 

https://www.google.com/maps/preview...965!4f35!4m2!3d41.6485719!4d-83.5273053&fid=7


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Vince said:


> Might want to give International Park a try. I know there have been some anglers that use all the "euro gear" and techniques that have caught some big carp there.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/preview...965!4f35!4m2!3d41.6485719!4d-83.5273053&fid=7


I'll have to try that park soon. I have to start tying some hair rigs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There pretty much all over the place. Used to bowfish that area a bit. Im sure if you threw out some chum you would start hooking them.


----------

